# imitation Crab meat and it's affects



## Bciman (Feb 23, 2012)

HI there sorry I don't post much maybe around 6 times so please bear with me. My Wife made a Portuguese dish last night, it was Imitation crab meat all shredded up with boiled potatoes,eggs.and oil and vineagar It was very good. But I woke up this morning with bad diarrehea.

Those anyone else have this problem with imitation crab meats.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

From my experience, anything and everything that has additives, chemicals, flavors, etc, that are alien to normal/natural food, has an ultra high probability of causing a bad IBS-D crisis.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've had that with no problems. That said, sometimes just the act of eating gives me diarrhea. I can have a piece of toast and that will bring it on. For me diet makes no difference aside from eating very greasy foods.


----------

